# Doubles & Scent Work



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like she's doing great 

Luckily for me, in CT it was great weather yesterday so the group was able to be comfortable - now it is week by week depending on the weather. I was actually spacing out while doing bird boy duty (there were 4 stations), since my station faced the sun where the running dogs were back lit against the horizon - labs, goldens and chessies - it was amazing in its beauty! Retrievers happily retrieving against the skyline!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

When you're beginning to run doubles in the field, as opposed to memory drills for pups, set them up for success. Put the distance on your go bird, and make you memory mark short and easy. Also keep them well separated from each other.

You can toss a short mark off to one side, and let the dog get a good long look at it. Then turn them 45 degrees away from it, and have a gunner make lots of noise, fire a shot and throw your go bird. Send the dog quickly while he's focused on it. When he returns, set him up for the memory mark - the short & easy one. They quickly come to expect success doing it this way.

EvanG


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like a great training session, I would be proud too!


----------

